# Recommendations for a new sub10000 point and shoot camera



## sanpnr (Mar 9, 2015)

I am not a  camera person and has never owned one before.Most of my camera needs have been met by my ipad so far.Now since I have a new baby girl,thinking of buying a new camera.Will be using it mainly to record her and on occasional trips.
Budget below 10000,preferably around 8000.
Need good video support as I intend to take a lot of little videos of my kid.
Compact is preferred but not an absolute necessity.
would prefer good image stabilization and smile detection.Not interested in other fancy filters.
Cameras I am looking at are Ixus 145/160/170/265 SX160IS,,SX600HS,SX400,Nikkon S6700
The camera must be an upgrade on my Ipad camera. 


How much does the ixuses differ among themselves?
Does the HD video and 720p vs 1080p make noticable diferences in video recording for my use?


----------



## nac (Mar 9, 2015)

I assume pretty much today's Tab, mobile cameras make decent photographs. With that in mind, I won't expect a huge difference in image quality from a point and shoot camera in this budget.

I don't suggest any of the models you mentioned. They are either have slow lens and/or no mechanical stab and/or painfully slow. 
Nikon S6500/6600/6800 or Sony WX60/80.
All the Nikon models give below avg. battery life.


----------



## sanpnr (Mar 9, 2015)

nac said:


> I assume pretty much today's Tab, mobile cameras make decent photographs. With that in mind, I won't expect a huge difference in image quality from a point and shoot camera in this budget.
> 
> I don't suggest any of the models you mentioned. They are either have slow lens and/or no mechanical stab and/or painfully slow.
> Nikon S6500/6600/6800 or Sony WX60/80.
> All the Nikon models give below avg. battery life.



Thanks for the reply..How bad are the Nikkon batteries? 
was thinking on this one-- 
Nikon Coolpix S6600 16 MP Point and Shoot Camera with: Amazon.in: Electronics


----------



## nac (Mar 9, 2015)

Rated 150 clicks per recharge.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 10, 2015)

s6600 is a newer variant of the famous s6500.


----------



## sanpnr (Mar 11, 2015)

Finally ordered Sony Wx 80 from amazon for RS 8900. Opted it over Nikkon ones due to battery concerns.Thank you all for the advice.


----------



## nac (Mar 11, 2015)

Congrats. Post pictures in photography thread.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 12, 2015)

Congo on your purchase man,


----------

